# Badegäste giften Angler an



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni








*Badegäste giften Angler an​*Wie merkur.de berichtet, gibts es richtig Stress am  Unterschleißheimer See:
https://www.merkur.de/lokales/muenc...-see-badegaeste-giften-angler-an-8366499.html

Badegäste fühlen sich "genervt" von Anglern...

Diese wiederum wollen sich nicht mehr anpöbeln lassen..

Interessant dazu auch die Einlassung vom Landratsamt laut Merkus:


> _Das Landratsamt ruft deshalb jetzt zu mehr Rücksichtnahme auf. Und noch einen Punkt kritisiert die Behörde: „Leider hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren teilweise die Unsitte eingeschlichen, die Kassierstelle auf gesperrten Feldwegen zu umfahren, um so die Parkgebühren zu umgehen“, sagt Franziska Herr von der Pressestelle. Diese Einnahmen werden jedoch dringend für die Pflege des Erholungsgebietes benötigt. Darum appelliert das Landratsamt eindringlich an die Ehrlichkeit der Besucher. Sie sollen ihre Autos nur auf den ausgewiesenen Parkplätzen abstellen – und zahlen. _


 Auch über Hundehalter wurde sich beklagt, die Hunde an den See mitbringen was von Mai bis September vernoten wäre.

Auch die beschilderte Biotopzone dürfe zum Schutz der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt nicht betreten werden. 

--------------------------------------------​Klar ist, über all wo mehrere Gruppen das gleiche Gut nutzen wollen, kann es zu Streitereien kommen...

Während Angelvereine Pacht bezahlen, zig Arbeitsstunden leisten und auch die Aufsicht bezüglich der Fischerei gewährleisten, scheint hier aber der Staat komplett zu versagen.

Die Angler machen mehr und kostenlos für die Gesellschaft insgesamt, als das Landratsamt hin zu bekommen scheint.

Denn es ist NICHT Sache des Angelvereines, die vom Landratsamt monierten Parkverstösse, umgehen von Eintritt, betreten von Schutzzonen etc. VON NICHTANGLERN  zu kontrollieren.

Dafür bezahlen auch Angler Steuern, dass hier der Staat, das Landratsamt oder zuständige "Erholungsflächenverein München Land" ihre Aufgabe wahrnehmen und für Ordnung am Gewässer sorgen..

Gnade Gott, ein Angelverein kommt einmal irgendeiner Auflage nicht umgehend nach oder würde so massiv wie wohl hier Landkreis und Erholungsflächenverein versagen bei Kontrolle um Umsetzung von Recht, würde der gleiche Staat sofort mit Pachtentzug etc. drohen....

Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken...............


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Heidechopper (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste giften Angler an*

Das Problem hatten wir vor Jahrzehnten auch an einem unserer Angelseen, der zugleich an einen Campingplatz angeschlossen war und noch heute ist.
 Hier spielten ungeklärte Eigentumsverhältnisse eine Rolle, die dazu führten, das im Sommer zum einen wilde Drogenparties am Ufer stattfanden und andrerseits Badende sich außerhalb des Badebereiches breit machten. -die schwammen denn auch mal durch die Schnüre oder gingen neben den Anglern in Wasser.
 Ersteres löste die Polizei und die Gerichte. Das zweite lösten die Angler: einige gingen mit Posenangel bewaffnet in den Badebereich und angelten im hüfttiefen Wasser. Und sie fingen auch den einen oder anderen dicken Brassen oder auch mal einen schönen Barsch oder hecht zwischen den Badegästen. Hechte haben scharfe Zähne und barsche Stacheln auf dem Rücken. Ein paar Schauermärchen dazu und die Schwimmerei im Angelbereich legte sich. Inzwischen gab es mehrere verheerende Fischsterben durch Gülleeinträge und Sauerstoffmangel, so das sich das baden in diesem See zum größten Teil gelegt hat.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------

